# Recommended places that do brazilian waxing for men.



## toddbeltz

Hi. Will be moving to Dubai in the next few months and I'm looking for recommendations for places that provide brazilian waxing for men. I've seen a few places listed online but they all seem to be in gentlemen's spas and the wax is administered by another man. For years I have been getting waxed by a female therapist and honestly I don't feel comfortable having my nether regions waxed and handled by another man. 

Any place in Dubai that allows a trained and professional female therapist to wax a guy?


----------



## Stevesolar

toddbeltz said:


> Hi. Will be moving to Dubai in the next few months and I'm looking for recommendations for places that provide brazilian waxing for men. I've seen a few places listed online but they all seem to be in gentlemen's spas and the wax is administered by another man. For years I have been getting waxed by a female therapist and honestly I don't feel comfortable having my nether regions waxed and handled by another man.
> 
> Any place in Dubai that allows a trained and professional female therapist to wax a guy?


Hi,
Not sure that would be legal in Dubai!
Maybe other waxees will be along to confirm or deny this.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS

Assuming you mean a back, sack and crack ? ..... likewise I'd doubt if it's legal ..... I'd put calls in to some of the decent hotel spa's they will soon tell you.


----------



## Chocoholic

Nope, as far as I'm aware, women don't work in male salons. You'll probably find the dodgy ones do, the ones that offer the 'happy ending' massages. But no legitimate salon will have women giving such services to men here.

You'll have to get yourself some Veet cream and do it yourself.


----------



## The Rascal

Chocoholic said:


> You'll have to get yourself some Veet cream and do it yourself.


Hmmmm

The reviews don't look good....


----------



## toddbeltz

UKMS said:


> Assuming you mean a back, sack and crack ? ..... likewise I'd doubt if it's legal ..... I'd put calls in to some of the decent hotel spa's they will soon tell you.


Yup. A BSC. Surprised that it's not considered legal for a woman in a professional setting to provide waxing services but yet some cars in Dubai regularly get plastered with ads for massage parlours that provide illegal "extra" services. 

Will try some of the higher end hotel spas and see what they offer. Thanks.


----------



## toddbeltz

Chocoholic said:


> Nope, as far as I'm aware, women don't work in male salons. You'll probably find the dodgy ones do, the ones that offer the 'happy ending' massages. But no legitimate salon will have women giving such services to men here.
> 
> You'll have to get yourself some Veet cream and do it yourself.


That's a shame. So that means even getting a massage is only provided by a man? Certainly not keen on the dodgy ones. 

Guess I will have to consider Veet cream unfortunately.


----------



## toddbeltz

The Rascal said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> The reviews don't look good....


Hahaha...that was hilarious.


----------



## UKMS

toddbeltz said:


> Yup. A BSC. Surprised that it's not considered legal for a woman in a professional setting to provide waxing services but yet some cars in Dubai regularly get plastered with ads for massage parlours that provide illegal "extra" services.
> 
> Will try some of the higher end hotel spas and see what they offer. Thanks.


They probably don't bother plastering cars with cards for illegal sack waxing as there wouldn't be much call for it


----------



## toddbeltz

UKMS said:


> They probably don't bother plastering cars with cards for illegal sack waxing as there wouldn't be much call for it


Hahaha. I'm guessing so.


----------



## twowheelsgood

So when your PA is having a heart attack and you havent got a female first aid person she is in trouble, as men are not permitted to administer aid to a female.

Waxing your nether regions ....... not a chance !


----------



## AlBarshaBob

Did you get fixed up in the end??


----------



## twowheelsgood

AlBarshaBob said:


> Did you get fixed up in the end??


Pardon ? :spy:


----------



## AlBarshaBob

toddbeltz said:


> Hi. Will be moving to Dubai in the next few months and I'm looking for recommendations for places that provide brazilian waxing for men. I've seen a few places listed online but they all seem to be in gentlemen's spas and the wax is administered by another man. For years I have been getting waxed by a female therapist and honestly I don't feel comfortable having my nether regions waxed and handled by another man.
> 
> Any place in Dubai that allows a trained and professional female therapist to wax a guy?


Did he find what he was looking for....


----------



## Reddiva

AlBarshaBob said:


> Did you get fixed up in the end??


You do know the thread was from July 2017


----------



## Stevesolar

Reddiva said:


> You do know the thread was from July 2017


Hair will have grown a bit since then!!!


----------



## AlBarshaBob

Reddiva said:


> AlBarshaBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get fixed up in the end??
> 
> 
> 
> You do know the thread was from July 2017
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm aware of that fact


----------



## macs30

it is just fun to read this post. Wondering how can the main doubt to move here is if I can find a place where to do brazilian waxing. What an easy life!


----------



## rlhgc

macs30 said:


> it is just fun to read this post. Wondering how can the main doubt to move here is if I can find a place where to do brazilian waxing. What an easy life!


What makes you think this was his *main* concern?


----------



## twowheelsgood

rlhgc said:


> What makes you think this was his *main* concern?



Did he post on lots of other subjects of concern ?

If he didn’t then this is his min. On web is t it as it’s the one thing he doesn’t know about, but cares enough about it to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

